# सामान्य मंच > आओ समय बिताएँ >  गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ

## draculla

*सभी फोरमवासिओं,मित्रो   और बंधुओं को मेरी ओर से गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामना.
आइये इस अवसर पर हम देश की उन्नति,प्रगित में अपना योगदान देने की कसम खाए.*
*वन्दे मातरम ..........................भारत माता की जय**.............................**जय हिंद*
:salut:                                :salut:                                 :salut:                                      :salut:

----------


## aksh

*मेरी तरह से भी सभी को गणतंत्र दिवस की ढेर सारी बधाइयाँ !*

----------


## draculla



----------


## draculla

*केसर श्वेत हरित त्रिवार्णिक
मध्य नील चक्र अछि शोभित
चौबीस कीलक चक्र खचित अछि
अछि हाथ हमर पताका ई,
वन्दन, भारतभूमिक पूजन,
करय छी हम, लए अरिमर्दनक हम प्रण।
अहर्निश जागि करब हम रक्षा
प्राणक बलिदान दए देब अपन
सुख पसरत दुख दूर होएत गए
छी हम देशक ई देश हमर
अपन अपन पथमे लागल सभ
करत धन्य-धान्यक पूर्ति जखन
हाथ त्रिवार्णिक चक्र खचित बिच
बढ़त कीर्तिक संग देश तखन।
करि वन्दन मातृभूमिक पूजन,
छी हम, बढ़ि अरिमर्दनक लए प्रण।
समतल पर्वत तट सगरक
गङ्गा गोदावरी कावेरी ताप्ती,
नर्मदाक पावन धार,सरस्वती,
सिन्धु यमुनाक कातक हम 
छी प्रगतिक आकांक्षी
देशक निर्माणक कार्मिक अविचल,
स्वच्छ धारक कातक बासी,
कीर्ति त्रिवार्णिक हाथ लेने छी,
वन्दन करैत माँ भारतीक,
कीर्तिक अभिलाषी,
आन्धीक बिहारिक आकांक्षी।*

----------


## draculla



----------


## draculla



----------


## aksh

:clap:
:clap:

*बहुत अच्छा*

:clap:
:clap:

----------


## man-vakil

*गणतंत्र दिवस के पर्व की समस्त फोरम आगुन्तकों को कोटि कोटि बधाई...*

----------


## draculla



----------


## dev b

*सभी मित्रो को गणतंत्र दिवश की शुभ कामनाये *

----------


## draculla



----------


## draculla



----------


## draculla



----------


## draculla



----------


## draculla



----------


## draculla



----------


## smsboy

*वंदे मातरम
 गणतंत्र दिवस सभी को मुबारक हो*

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

*सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है
देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाज़ू-ए-क़ातिल में है

(ऐ वतन,) करता नहीं क्यूँ दूसरा कुछ बातचीत,
देखता हूँ मैं जिसे वो चुप तेरी महफ़िल में है
ऐ शहीद-ए-मुल्क-ओ-मिल्लत, मैं तेरे ऊपर निसार,
अब तेरी हिम्मत का चरचा ग़ैर की महफ़िल में है
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

वक़्त आने पर बता देंगे तुझे, ए आसमान,
हम अभी से क्या बताएँ क्या हमारे दिल में है
खेँच कर लाई है सब को क़त्ल होने की उमीद,
आशिकों का आज जमघट कूचा-ए-क़ातिल में है
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

है लिए हथियार दुश्मन ताक में बैठा उधर,
और हम तैयार हैं सीना लिए अपना इधर.
ख़ून से खेलेंगे होली गर वतन मुश्क़िल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

हाथ, जिन में है जूनून, कटते नही तलवार से,
सर जो उठ जाते हैं वो झुकते नहीं ललकार से.
और भड़केगा जो शोला सा हमारे दिल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

हम तो घर से ही थे निकले बाँधकर सर पर कफ़न,
जाँ हथेली पर लिए लो बढ चले हैं ये कदम.
ज़िंदगी तो अपनी मॆहमाँ मौत की महफ़िल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

यूँ खड़ा मक़्तल में क़ातिल कह रहा है बार-बार,
क्या तमन्ना-ए-शहादत भी किसी के दिल में है?
दिल में तूफ़ानों की टोली और नसों में इन्कलाब,
होश दुश्मन के उड़ा देंगे हमें रोको न आज.
दूर रह पाए जो हमसे दम कहाँ मंज़िल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

वो जिस्म भी क्या जिस्म है जिसमे न हो ख़ून-ए-जुनून
क्या लड़े तूफ़ान से जो कश्ती-ए-साहिल में है
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है
देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाज़ू-ए-क़ातिल में है
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है
देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाज़ू-ए-क़ातिल में है*

----------


## draculla

*आप सभी को गणतंत्र दिवस की ढेर सारी बधाइयाँ**/*  :Tiranga:   :salut:

----------


## Alaick

गणतंत्र दिवस पर सभी सदस्यों को ढेर सारी बधाई और मंगल-कामनाएं !

----------


## King_khan

*फोरम परिवार के सभी सदस्योँ को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं**/*  :Tiranga:   :salut:

----------


## itali

सभी मित्रो को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ....................  .............

----------


## marwariladka

गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक सुभकामनाएँ दोस्तों!!! 
भारत इस विश्व का सबसे बड़ा गणतंत्र राष्ट्र है....इसकी अखंडता को बरक़रार रखने में सहयोग दे और हर तरह से सरकार की मदद कर के हमारे राष्ट्रों को उन्नति की चरम सिखर पे ले जाएँ....

कृपया अपने मत यहाँ पोस्ट करें...

----------


## marwariladka

सभी को 62वें गणतन्त्र दिवस पर हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## marwariladka

*हमारे राष्ट्रीय झंडे का सम्मान करे.. ये आपका कर्त्तव्य है*

----------


## Ranveer

*विजय विश्व तिरंगा प्यारा ...झंडा उंचा रहे हमारा ......:salut:*

----------


## marwariladka

> *विजय विश्व तिरंगा प्यारा ...झंडा उंचा रहे हमारा ......:salut:*


*जय हिंद भाईसाब.....*

----------


## alesbianuma

happy republic day doston...

----------


## marwariladka

thanks friends.....

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

गंणतंत्र दिवस की मेरी और से भी सभी को बधाई!! :)

----------


## dev b

*मेराह भारत महान , जय हिंद , जय भारत , सभी मित्रो को गणतंत्र की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाये*

----------


## marwariladka

*सोचता हूँ क्या दे पाउँगा जो मैंने पाया है इस देश से
क्या मैं कभी चुका पाउँगा जो मैंने पाया है इस देश से ||
फेलाना है मुझे देश सम्मान की भावना
शायद इस तरह नज़र मिला पाऊं इस देश से ||* *खोया है हर नागरीक जाने किस होड़ मैं
दिलाना है याद उसे इस देश की ||
मौका है गडतंत्र दिवस
मिल के सुंदरता बढ़ाना है इस देश की ||*

----------


## hemant9969



----------


## marwariladka

तलवार उठाने से पहले तुम इसीलिए
मिट जाने वालों का गौरव गान करो ||
आरती सजाने से पहले तुम इसीलिए ,
आजादी के परवानो का सम्मान करो||

----------


## hemant9969

vande matram

----------


## marwariladka

वन्दे मातरम दोस्तों

----------


## marwariladka

नहीं सिर्फ जश्न मनन,
नहीं सिर्फ झंडे लहराना, 
यह काफी नहीं है वतन परस्ती ,
यादों को नहीं भुलाना 
जो कुर्बान हुए उनके लफ्जों को आगे बढ़ाना 
खुदा के लिए नहीं
ज़िन्दगी वतन के लिए निभाना

----------


## marwariladka

बस इस ख्याल से जिंदा हैं, तू हमारा है
जो तू रहा न तो कुछ नहीं रहेगा जीने में
मेरे वतन तुझे कैसे यह धुप सताएगी?,हज़ार मों का आँचल है तेरे सिने में !

----------


## marwariladka

ये नफरत बुरी है,न पालो इसे 
दिलो में खलिश है,नकलों इसे,
न तेरा न मेरा न इसका न उसका 
ये सब का वतन है बचा लो इसे

----------


## draculla

*सभी मित्रों को गणतंत्र दिवस की अग्रिम हार्दिक बधाई.*

 :Tiranga: 

*वन्दे मातरम*

----------


## draculla

:Tiranga:  :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:

----------


## Raman46

> 


*गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ आप को मित्र द्रकुला जी / जय हिंद -जय भारत*

----------


## Badtameez

ड्रैकुला जी के साथ-साथ सभी मित्रों तथा प्रबन्धन को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ।

----------


## Badtameez

जय हिन्द!
जय भारत!

----------


## Krish13

सभी देशवासियोँ को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ॥

----------


## mamta007

मेरी और से सभी मित्रों तथा प्रबन्धन को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ। जय हिँद।

----------


## jig.saw

:salut::salut:_मेरे सभी प्यारे मित्रो को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये_ :salut::salut:

----------


## mravay

देशवासियोँ को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ॥

----------


## sangita_sharma

सभी मित्रों को गणतंत्र दिवस की बधाइयाँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी भारत वासियो को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामना

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

_मेरे सभी प्यारे मित्रो को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये_

----------


## dev b

_मेरे सभी प्यारे मित्रो को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये_

----------


## Saroz

*मेरी ओर से भी गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक एवं मंगल कामनाये.....
हमारा भारतवर्ष दिन दुनी रात चौगुनी तरक्की करे....

 जय हिंद....*

----------


## nitin9935

*सभी मित्रों को हमारे राष्ट्रीय पर्व गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं *

----------


## alysweety

सभी फोरमवासियों को और देशवासियों को मेरी और से गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक बधाई 
स्वेता

----------


## deep deep

*गणतंत्र दिवस की सभी भारत के नागरिकों को हार्दिक शुभकामनायें..
 वन्दे मातरम..*

----------


## biji pande

सभी देश वासियों को बहुत बहुत शुभकामनाएं ...............................वंदे मातरम

----------


## aksh

*मेरी ओर से भी सभी फोरम वासियों को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं....*

----------


## Sanju9831

*मेरी और से सभी लोगोको गणतंत्र दिन की हार्दिक बधाय्या......
वन्दे मातरम......


Proud To Be An Indian.......*  :Tiranga:   :Tiranga:   :Tiranga:

----------


## Badtameez

मेरी ओर से भी शुभ कामनाएँ। लेकिन ऐसा सूत्र तो बन चुका है दुबारा बनाने की क्या आवश्यकता थी।

----------


## deep deep

मेरी ओर से भी सभी फोरम वासियों को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं....

----------


## deep deep

*गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये ! जय हिंद !*

----------


## deepa rai

*मेरी ओर से भी सभी फोरम वासियों को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं....*

----------


## deepa rai

*गणतंत्र दिवस की सभी भारत के नागरिकों को हार्दिक शुभकामनायें..
 वन्दे मातरम..*

----------


## shashi009

सभी दोस्तों और मेहमानों को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये. धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

-------------------------

----------


## gill1313

हिन्दू-मुस्लिम-सिख-ईसाई हर धर्म की रक्षा की है;
सभी वर्ग के लोगों को सम्मान देने की प्रतिज्ञा की है;
ऐसा सशक्त और मज़बूत लोकतंत्र किया तैयार;
जिसकी हर देशवासी ने दिल से इच्छा की है।
गणतंत्र दिवस की बधाई!

----------

